# Hard Wool vs. Paper Buffing Wheel



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

As many other carvers, honing gouges and chisels can be problematic!! I read that using a buffing wheel to hone can cause rounded edges. Just looking for opinions based on your experiences as to which is better-a hard wool or paper wheel. I've used paper wheel but wonder if it's too aggressive? Working on my Christmas wish list so need your advice! Thanks in advance


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I prefer leather.
The rounding of edges is a function of pressure applied to a certain extent.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I have two mind for sharpening… there is for precise joinery and then there is sharp for carving. IF I am doing my paring chisels I use every method I can for flatness, but carving…. all it needs to be is sharp and the shape you need for the task, but then learning how you like to find tune your carving tools is, in MHO, as same learning how to be patient and slow for that nice prefect slice against the woodgrain. I prefer sand paper on glass for flat, on paper on carpet for curved edges… aluminum oxide powder on leather for polishing.


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for both of your replies. Looked at your gallery EP and your projects testify that you know what you're talking about. I'm getting all sorts of advice and now it's time to apply it and find what works best for me. A good friend once said that if you ask 12 woodworkers the same exact question you'll get 13 different answers!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Abrasive-Powder-P33.aspx?gclid=CK7ez-K818kCFYVbfgodLO0KTg









First I've heard of using aluminum oxide on leather for stropping. Good to know, thanks EP!


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

I use the Burke sharpening system, which has wheels with sandpaper, leather, and a cloth buffing wheel. I use the sandpaper for shaping or repairing an edge and the leather wheel with honing compound for sharpening gouges and knives. The cloth buffing wheel polishes and removes excess compound from knives and the outside of gouges. But it is also used to remove the wire edge formed on the inside of the gouges and V-tools, by holding the tool upside down on the rotating wheel. A lot of professional carvers use this system because it is fast and gives great results. Primarily it is quicker than sharpening by hand, especially if you have a lot of tools to sharpen!


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info Mike. Checked out his website and his lowest priced system is under $300.00-- really not out of line. May be too late to put on my Christmas list but …........ who knows!


----------

